# New guy here.



## speedbow20 (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi guys. My name is Sam, I am from Montana. There isn`t too much talk about ice fishing on the web for Montanans, especially for pike. Glad I found this place. Looking forward to some ice, but the damn weather isn`t cooperating. Maybe some weather this week, but it seems like North Dakota steals the cold weather!! Probably wish you could send some this way at times i bet. My folks are originally from Napolean and Sterling and I remember seeing some pretty big drifts in old pics. Anyhoo...

I use swedish smelt hooks on my tip ups and am thinking of switching ti quick set rigs...any thoughts??..We normally only get to use dead bait, will they still work?

Anyways guys, nice to meet you all, and I look forward to some great tips, hope I get to put some to use if the friggin lakes ever freeze!!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Will trade ice pike fishing for summer trout fishing!!!   

I go with a single treble hook (I think I use 1/0, but I'm not certain) threaded through the midsection of a smelt or herring, then connected to a 12" leader, then directly to the 30 lb nylon spooled on my tip ups. I found quick-strike rigs to be a tangled mess most of the time. The method I use wraps up nicely, is still very effective, and most of the time causes little damage, if done properly.

Welcome to the site and enjoy the winter!


----------



## speedbow20 (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks 4 the advice. If your ever out in Great Falls in the summer, i have a nice little 10 footer I like to drift on some of the nicest rainbow stretch of the mighty Mo. I work in Minot for my company sevearl times during the winter and I look forwrd to putting some smelt in Devils lake one day.


----------

